# Libro Vivir Cada Segundo LA



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

Alguien sabe donde puedo comprar en linea el libro de Lance Armstrong *"Vivir Cada Segundo"* ?

Gracias y saludos desde la Baja


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

http://www.amazon.com/Vivir-Segundo...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1283987845&sr=1-1


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

Gracias...

pero desde $46 usado...mas envios...no


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

rudymexico said:


> pero desde $46 usado...mas envios...no


 Wow!
Parece que la edicion espanol solo sale en "hardback". Te fijaste que el "paperback" esta disponible en ingles por mucho menos? A lo mejor eso no te ayuda nada, pero si aguantas el ingles, ahorras un monton.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

rudymexico said:


> Gracias... pero desde $46 usado...mas envios...no


Bueno, preguntaste donde conseguirlo en linea, no dijiste nada acerca de precios  
La opción de Inglés y pasta blanda no es mala.


----------

